# hooking up with fellow musicians



## cheekymonkey

Howdy,

I'm new here and I was wondering if there was a thread to help musicians "find" each other.

Somewhere where you can post your instrument, musical preferences, experience, location etc. so you can meet up with like-minded folks.

Thanks.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Great idea. I am in LMD of BC. I would love to get together with some people for a jam. I just don't seem to have time to go out and meet like minded people. I am 40yrs with three active kids. No one told me I would be this busy when we started having kids!!


----------



## Guest

My









Post an ad in the Band Lounge. Outside of this forum,
Overhear may be what you're looking for.


----------



## Big_Daddy

Bandmix.ca helped me hook up with some local musicians as well. :smile:


----------



## Starbuck

laristotle said:


> My
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post an ad in the Band Lounge. Outside of this forum,
> Overhear may be what you're looking for.


Hey that band mix site looks good, but I didn't see any

"Looking for likeminded 40 something hacks to get together once in a while and jam!"

I'm in the not enough time, family small kids house job, but would really, really like to get together sometimes and play,& sing (badly likely)  
sigh... it's tough, I'll likely never get outta my basement.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Too bad you're not in BC Starbuck. I sing badly as well.


----------



## Starbuck

Stratin2traynor said:


> Too bad you're not in BC Starbuck. I sing badly as well.


Well at lease we know it!! :smile:


----------



## lbrown1

maybe we need to put together a GTA jam session - a la Riff Wrath's Jam....anyone in the GTA have access to a good venue?


----------



## Vintage_Groove

lbrown1 said:


> maybe we need to put together a GTA jam session - a la Riff Wrath's Jam....anyone in the GTA have access to a good venue?


A very knowledgable guy about places in TO to jam is Fajah, you can find him in him the Low Down forum. Cherry Street has a building with all separate jam rooms filled with a drum set, bass and guitar amps and PA system. Both Fajah and I were at one in October. Fajah knows of other jam places in the city.


----------



## cheekymonkey

Thanks for the web sites mentioned earlier.

Hey Vintage groove, not sure if I'm reading you correctly but I've been to a number of open jams but it's not really my thing. Lotsa talking, little playing.

How about a map showing locations of people looking to jam with a short blurb about who you are, age, influences, committment level (casual jamming vs. rock stardom) etc?

Would this be helpful or of interest to anyone?

I'll look into it a bit and check back to see if there's any interest.


----------



## KujaSE

I try to avoid hooking up with musicians, it tends to complicate the relationship. Not to mention band practice/jamming gets fairly tense.


----------



## shoretyus

cheekymonkey said:


> Thanks for the web sites mentioned earlier.
> 
> Hey Vintage groove, not sure if I'm reading you correctly but I've been to a number of open jams but it's not really my thing. Lotsa talking, little playing.
> 
> How about a map showing locations of people looking to jam with a short blurb about who you are, age, influences, committment level (casual jamming vs. rock stardom) etc?
> 
> Would this be helpful or of interest to anyone?
> 
> I'll look into it a bit and check back to see if there's any interest.


There is a Facebook page for the Oshawa Durham area ... 

Goodwood huh...


----------



## lbrown1

cheekymonkey said:


> Thanks for the web sites mentioned earlier.
> 
> Hey Vintage groove, not sure if I'm reading you correctly but I've been to a number of open jams but it's not really my thing. Lotsa talking, little playing.
> 
> How about a map showing locations of people looking to jam with a short blurb about who you are, age, influences, committment level (casual jamming vs. rock stardom) etc?
> 
> Would this be helpful or of interest to anyone?
> 
> I'll look into it a bit and check back to see if there's any interest.


I think that'd be very cool....one element to consider with this is locale as well - i.e. I used to host in my basement till my neighbors became vocal about how much noise I was making.....

.and - to maximize the fun - we'd want other element as well (keys, vocals, drums etc) ......I just think it'd be really cool for something like a once a month or whatever get together to play in a decent venue - even a barn is fine - just something big, warm and dry with hydro..anyone have a barn? Goodwood has lots of barns 

I'm in a band that's very active - but also looking for an outlet something like this - so glad you brought it up CheekyMonkey


----------



## Vintage_Groove

Cheekymonkey: there was talking at the jam, but also a lot of playing. We tried each others basses, and had songs to play with a guitar/drums too.

I checked out a 'looking to jam' website for my area, but the page had little activity. I'd love to meet with some folks to jam with. My schedule is pretty tight, but if it's once or twice a month it would work.

Some things the more experienced guys can help us newer ones with:

-What songs are popular enough (blues, rock, etc) that most of us can learn them and then play as a group? At the Cherry St jam guys covered songs I was familiar with but I didn't know the chords for them, so I had to sit out.

-I figure the most knowledgable guy (guitar, keys, etc.) will issue the song stucture (key, progression, etc). Is there a Coles Notes type of list that outlines any 'standard' fomats for Blues, Rock, Jazz, etc?

-I know some people have Fakebooks, are there any we can find/buy to help us out? 

-It would be beneficial if all players know what songs will be covered at the jam, so we can get playing and enjoy that time well.

I'm currently taking some theory lessons (for bass guitar) so I'm becoming familiar with scales and chords, but there's so much to learn. I'd like to also know how these are used in the 'real' band setting so I know what people are talking about and what's expected of me.


----------



## lbrown1

Vintage_Groove said:


> Cheekymonkey: there was talking at the jam, but also a lot of playing. We tried each others basses, and had songs to play with a guitar/drums too.
> 
> I checked out a 'looking to jam' website for my area, but the page had little activity. I'd love to meet with some folks to jam with. My schedule is pretty tight, but if it's once or twice a month it would work.
> 
> Some things the more experienced guys can help us newer ones with:
> 
> -What songs are popular enough (blues, rock, etc) that most of us can learn them and then play as a group? At the Cherry St jam guys covered songs I was familiar with but I didn't know the chords for them, so I had to sit out.
> 
> -I figure the most knowledgable guy (guitar, keys, etc.) will issue the song stucture (key, progression, etc). Is there a Coles Notes type of list that outlines any 'standard' fomats for Blues, Rock, Jazz, etc?
> 
> -I know some people have Fakebooks, are there any we can find/buy to help us out?
> 
> -It would be beneficial if all players know what songs will be covered at the jam, so we can get playing and enjoy that time well.
> 
> I'm currently taking some theory lessons (for bass guitar) so I'm becoming familiar with scales and chords, but there's so much to learn. I'd like to also know how these are used in the 'real' band setting so I know what people are talking about and what's expected of me.



there are enough very cool songs to fill hours with very simple chord progressions and few chords to progress to...ones that would even still sound good without any fancy bass scale walk ups or downs - just plunking enthusiastically on the root notes...again - I'd be VERY interested in participating in a regular (east and north?) GTA jam it'd be an absolute blast!


----------



## Vintage_Groove

lbrown1 said:


> there are enough very cool songs to fill hours with very simple chord progressions and few chords to progress to...ones that would even still sound good without any fancy bass scale walk ups or downs - just plunking enthusiastically on the root notes...again - I'd be VERY interested in participating in a regular (east and north?) GTA jam it'd be an absolute blast!


I guess another thing we should lay it is what gear we have. Mine's a bit cumbersome to move around as I bought it mostly to learn from, not really to play live and travel. But I can get it around if need be. I'm North of the GTA.


----------



## lbrown1

Vintage_Groove said:


> I guess another thing we should lay it is what gear we have. Mine's a bit cumbersome to move around as I bought it mostly to learn from, not really to play live and travel. But I can get it around if need be. I'm North of the GTA.


a cross that bass players must bear!


----------



## Vintage_Groove

lbrown1 said:


> a cross that bass players must bear!


Actually if you have the cash you can buy a killer rig that's small and powerful. I just bought mine by piece for cheap, and ended up with a beast. It sounds good, but people maon when they see the 2 cabs....kkjuw


----------



## lbrown1

Vintage_Groove said:


> Actually if you have the cash you can buy a killer rig that's small and powerful. I just bought mine by piece for cheap, and ended up with a beast. It sounds good, but people maon when they see the 2 cabs....kkjuw


hence the need for a decent venue.....residential neighborhoods and dual bass cabs don't mix


----------



## ashm70

I'm in if it is 12 bar variants in the keys of D/E or G/A ... Straight 12, Quick 4, that type of stuff... But actual songs? I would imagine it would be hard to get everyone on the same page as it were...


----------



## ashm70

forgot to mention this is a friend of mine's place:

www.dalesgarage.com Very reasonable rates and a cool vibey space. Located in Oakville, just west of Kerr and south of Speers.

Andrew


----------



## Vintage_Groove

ashm70 said:


> I'm in if it is 12 bar variants in the keys of D/E or G/A ... Straight 12, Quick 4, that type of stuff... But actual songs? I would imagine it would be hard to get everyone on the same page as it were...


It depends on how much lead time there is to learn a song. Some songs I can learn quickly, others take a lot longer. I started on the deep end; I love Rush so I tackled their 'early' stuff (1974-1980), maybe I should have started with AC/DC....kqoct


----------



## lbrown1

ashm70 said:


> I'm in if it is 12 bar variants in the keys of D/E or G/A ... Straight 12, Quick 4, that type of stuff... But actual songs? I would imagine it would be hard to get everyone on the same page as it were...


nah......we can find many cool songs that don't require any thinking at all

i.e. "Can't you See" (Marshal Tucker Band)...3 chords D C G over and over and over - not change.....but a positively fabulous song to play and self indulge in leads if ya want - or just hang with the groove if you'd prefer

Clapton's "Cocaine" D and E (expect for the walkdown)...., 

another 3 chord unwavering song - Skynard - "Simple Man" C, G Am

it goes on and on and on......

if ya can play chords - we'll all be good.

so - are we gonna organize this?


----------



## lbrown1

Vintage_Groove said:


> It depends on how much lead time there is to learn a song. Some songs I can learn quickly, others take a lot longer. I started on the deep end; I love Rush so I tackled their 'early' stuff (1974-1980), maybe I should have started with AC/DC....kqoct


Rush songs would definitely make a casual jam difficult.....we'd have to keep it simple- yet cool


----------



## ashm70

lbrown1 said:


> nah......we can find many cool songs that don't require any thinking at all
> 
> i.e. "Can't you See" (Marshal Tucker Band)...3 chords D C G over and over and over - not change.....but a positively fabulous song to play and self indulge in leads if ya want - or just hang with the groove if you'd prefer
> 
> Clapton's "Cocaine" D and E (expect for the walkdown)....,
> 
> another 3 chord unwavering song - Skynard - "Simple Man" C, G Am
> 
> it goes on and on and on......
> 
> if ya can play chords - we'll all be good.
> 
> so - are we gonna organize this?


LOL, no chords here... I only know open tunings while playing slide  After all I do play a National now


----------



## ashm70

Jam space is 20 bux an hour at Dales Garage. When would you guys want to do this?


----------



## Vintage_Groove

ashm70 said:


> Jam space is 20 bux an hour at Dales Garage. When would you guys want to do this?


That's tough with x-mas coming. I'm better on Sunday than Saturday, but that's up to you guys. I think next Sunday (20th) afternoon might be clear, have to see first.

People should also list songs they can play, and we'll figure out which ones we can all learn by then.


----------



## ashm70

Hell, I will spring for 20 bux worth. 

We'd have to make sure it is available though. How many people are we talking here?

As far as learning songs, I don't think I'd be capable of learning a song before xmas  Hell it seems like it has taken me years to get to this point and I really can't say as I know any specific songs...


----------



## cheekymonkey

*found a map*

Dudes,

Maybe I should have done a better job of communicating. kqoct I was actually going in a different direction. 

I was thinking more of a "post-it" map where you can show your location and put a few words about yourself and what you're interested in doing. This would help to make contact with other like-minded people looking to jam.

Kinda like this;

http://platial.com/mapv/Guitars-Ontario/788857#

The pin shows my location and if you click it there's a brief description of my interests. You can only insert a brief message.

You guys are free to use it in the way it's intended, or use it to find places to jam, or hold open jams. As long as it's helpful and gets people together.:rockon2:

Oh, and Goodwood does have lots of barns but my barn is more of a bicycle shed.:smile:


----------



## lbrown1

cheekymonkey said:


> Dudes,
> 
> Maybe I should have done a better job of communicating. kqoct I was actually going in a different direction.
> 
> I was thinking more of a "post-it" map where you can show your location and put a few words about yourself and what you're interested in doing. This would help to make contact with other like-minded people looking to jam.
> 
> Kinda like this;
> 
> http://platial.com/mapv/Guitars-Ontario/788857#
> 
> The pin shows my location and if you click it there's a brief description of my interests. You can only insert a brief message.
> 
> You guys are free to use it in the way it's intended, or use it to find places to jam, or hold open jams. As long as it's helpful and gets people together.:rockon2:
> 
> Oh, and Goodwood does have lots of barns but my barn is more of a bicycle shed.:smile:



ok - but you said you wanted to jam - so do you wanna jam?

I'd spring for the $20 as well

keep the songs simple - 2 or 3 chord songs - they can be learned on the fly

I'm going on holidays after next week - so most any day with some exceptions are open for me


----------



## ashm70

that's two guys and two hours of jamspace time covered...


----------



## Vintage_Groove

ashm70 said:


> that's two guys and two hours of jamspace time covered...


Make that 3 hours and a bass player if I can make it out.


----------



## ashm70

Awesome


----------



## Vintage_Groove

Looks like my Saturday (Dec 19) has opened up in the afternoon as well if you guys are still doing a jam.


----------



## lbrown1

I could do that if it were local to the shwa.....and in the early afternoon - i.e. 11 - 2 ish

otherwise - I have lots o' time the following 2 weeks


----------



## Vintage_Groove

lbrown1 said:


> I could do that if it were local to the shwa.....and in the early afternoon - i.e. 11 - 2 ish
> 
> otherwise - I have lots o' time the following 2 weeks


What location? A jam space? Map?


----------



## lbrown1

unfortunately I don't have a space - but there's one in ajax (soundbox) that does hrly rentals

if we had more people - it'd be pretty fun...anyone else?...I might be able to snag a good drummer


----------



## pattste

ashm70 said:


> I'm in if it is 12 bar variants in the keys of D/E or G/A ... Straight 12, Quick 4, that type of stuff... But actual songs? I would imagine it would be hard to get everyone on the same page as it were...


Anyone in the Montreal area interested in jamming like this?


----------



## ccuwan

Did this plan crash and burn
I just spotted it today but would be interested

Maybe the ticket here is for each to list what they do, their musical style, where they are and how far they would travel

As for me
I play Guitar, primarily slide but I'm comfortable with standard 6 string stuff. Could pull off some basic bass if I had to. I have a variety of gear supporting both acoustic and electric. I'm 59 years old so my musical era would probably be defined as the late 60's early 70's. I live in Oshawa so the Ajax venue is attractive. My gut feel here is in lieu of learning a number of songs, if we initially at least, focused on some basic blues we are likely to get up, running and most importantly have a good time. 

I'm not a singer but I sense that some of you may be and Starbuck has certainly suggested that whether she is good or not she is willing. 

This sounds like a good idea, and with Christmas soon to be behind us lets keep it going

Ray in Oshawa


----------



## Vintage_Groove

I'm playing bass at this point and enjoying it. I'm 46 and my favorite stuff is Rush, Sabbath and Zeppelin, along with many other blues based rock bands (UFO, Cream, Who, etc.). 

If we can get a guitarist or two, a drummer, even keys and singer, that are into that type of music and blues (along with other styles like Funk, R&B, etc.) I think we'd have a lot to work on. I know if I play with others I'll just learn that much more and be a better player. I have a busy schedule but I would value getting together with some enthusiastic folks once in a while to have fun.

I live north of TO but if there's a jam room we can all work out of then I'd be willing to make the drive out. I could bring all my gear but if there's already a bass rig (Cherry St had an Ampeg amp with 8x10 cabinet) then I'll just bring a bass or two.

I think learning a few blues songs to start would be good, along with a reasonable amount of prep time in advance. I'd prefer sheet music if it's available, or at least a chord chart so I can work out what I need to play.

I'm off next week but would be available if some people can get together.


----------



## lbrown1

I too am from the shwa - so Ajax is good.....I listed Ajax previously because there's rentable jam / rehearsal space there - but I personally don't care if we get together in an equipped room like that or just some open / dry and warm space that one of the parties joining may have access to.

for me - 40 yrs old rock and blues is my preferred genre - but flexible.....

no singing here - nobody needs to hear me sing.

guitar - lead or rhythm or a mix of both - I'm cool - but again prefer blues for that lead stuff.....and no shredding for this guy


I couldn't agree more-on "focus on some simpler (if not simpler than at least predictable) blues....this is the key to having a good time with it.

I think this will crash and burn again unless someone takes the lead on this.....I'd be pretty pumped to join something like this - but I'm gonna be a follower on this one.

I'm off for the next 2 weeks - and available depending on schedules of family get togethers etc.


whereabouts in Oshawa are you ccuwan?


----------



## ccuwan

Sounds like we have 2 guitar players and a bass player. Anyone available next week for Ajax? Preferably a drummer, keyboards and a singer. I'd volunteer my home but have had a couple of complaints already and a threat from the city so my house is out once drums come into play. I'm in north east Oshawa near the corner of Central Park and Adelaide. 

I checked the Soundbox website and we can get space for about $15 an hour. The first hour is on me. Alternatively if someone has a space with power, that is better still. Sounds like we have all the gear we need. 

If things worked out and we decided to make the event more regular, then we could move on to other material but out of the gate I'm sure we would get the most satisfaction for something predictable like the blues. My experience is that even the lyrics are interchangeable. Maybe by tomorrow we will have the missing pieces and maybe even a free space.

Ray


----------



## lbrown1

next tues / wed I could make some time - ie. in the afternoon - that'd be cool

I'll bring the $15 for the 2nd hr.

now all we need is a drummer .......a singer would be a bonus too....but even without singing - tossing leads around in a 12 bar blues - I could do that all day and not get bored.

I'm up in Kedron area just north of you.


----------



## shoretyus

hmm I will see if i am in the hood that long.... lbrown1 I was going to get in touch with ya but my days in Bowmanville were pretty long ..


----------



## Vintage_Groove

lbrown1 said:


> next tues / wed I could make some time - ie. in the afternoon - that'd be cool
> 
> I'll bring the $15 for the 2nd hr.
> 
> now all we need is a drummer .......a singer would be a bonus too....but even without singing - tossing leads around in a 12 bar blues - I could do that all day and not get bored.
> 
> I'm up in Kedron area just north of you.


I'm ok for Tuesday as long as I'm back home no later than 6pm. I think my drive out will be around an hour or so, so the weather will play a factor too.

I'll need a list of songs to dig into and who to contact if I have questions.


----------



## lbrown1

shoretyus said:


> hmm I will see if i am in the hood that long.... lbrown1 I was going to get in touch with ya but my days in Bowmanville were pretty long ..


I miss living in bowmanville.......very nice town - once my youngest finishes school perhaps we'll move back there.

still have that church rehearsal space in Coe Hill Shoretyus?...maybe we could all come to you


----------



## shoretyus

lbrown1 said:


> I miss living in bowmanville.......very nice town - once my youngest finishes school perhaps we'll move back there.
> 
> still have that church rehearsal space in Coe Hill Shoretyus?...maybe we could all come to you


I can get the key ... but she's a cold place. I also host a great open jam on thursday's in Bancroft with pa and hammond. You can come up for that too.


----------



## lbrown1

Vintage_Groove said:


> I'm ok for Tuesday as long as I'm back home no later than 6pm. I think my drive out will be around an hour or so, so the weather will play a factor too.
> 
> I'll need a list of songs to dig into and who to contact if I have questions.


for songs - my thoughts are stick to 3 chord wonders......so that there is no learning curve.....i.e. any 12 bar blues, or songs like "Can't you see" or "Simple Man"....songs where the chord progression doesn't change from verses to chorus.

or a 2 chord song like "Cocaine" (well - a few more chords in the walkdown but it's easy enough to pick up after 1 demonstration)

even try a song or 2 with just one chord - i.e. "Who do you love"

even Free Bird will be a fairly easy one....until the big long outro (which is only 3 chords) , the verses and the chorus have very simple chord progressions.

the possibilities are endless


----------



## lbrown1

shoretyus said:


> I can get the key ... but she's a cold place. I also host a great open jam on thursday's in Bancroft with pa and hammond. You can come up for that too.


I just might find an excuse to come up for that one day.....what's the venue in Bancroft?


----------



## Vintage_Groove

lbrown1 said:


> for songs - my thoughts are stick to 3 chord wonders......so that there is no learning curve.....i.e. any 12 bar blues, or songs like "Can't you see" or "Simple Man"....songs where the chord progression doesn't change from verses to chorus.
> 
> or a 2 chord song like "Cocaine" (well - a few more chords in the walkdown but it's easy enough to pick up after 1 demonstration)
> 
> even try a song or 2 with just one chord - i.e. "Who do you love"
> 
> even Free Bird will be a fairly easy one....until the big long outro (which is only 3 chords) , the verses and the chorus have very simple chord progressions.
> 
> the possibilities are endless


Ok. A list of songs would help though, I probably know these blues songs but not by title (or band).


----------



## shoretyus

lbrown1 said:


> I just might find an excuse to come up for that one day.....what's the venue in Bancroft?


Ruby's Roadhouse.. it's a bar.... welcome to couch it here ...


----------



## lbrown1

Vintage_Groove said:


> Ok. A list of songs would help though, I probably know these blues songs but not by title (or band).


ok - a great 12 bar blues song....done by clapton and CCR and a pile of others - is "Before you Accuse Me"

almost standard 12 bar blues format in "E" except it jumps to the A7 in the 2nd bar instead of staying on E7....chords are E7 A7 and B7

another song that fits the 12 bar format is "Mississippi queen"...not really all that bluesy in its delivery but same I IV V format of E5 , A5, B5 and an absolute blast to play...key of E of course.

Crossroads is another great one - in the style of clapton (although I prefer it a weeee bit slower) key of A - 12 bar - but does the same sort of jump to the IV in the 2nd bar as 'Before you Accuse Me"..chords are A7 D7 E7 

outside of the 12 bar format but dead simple and from a guitar player standpoint - a true joy to play - Marshal tucker Band - "Can't you See"
- just repeats the same chords over and over and over - no change ups for the chorus or anything - D C G....honestly - we could spend a half hour straight playing this song alone and not get bored.....the key of "D"

"Cocaine" in the style of Clapton - just repeats EEDE ED (all 5th chords for the most part ) then for the "she don't lie" part - i.e. - the walkdown - E D C B - this one's in the key of E .....

there - we've already covered the first 1.5 hours of playing time


----------



## Vintage_Groove

lbrown1 said:


> ok - a great 12 bar blues song....done by clapton and CCR and a pile of others - is "Before you Accuse Me"
> 
> almost standard 12 bar blues format in "E" except it jumps to the A7 in the 2nd bar instead of staying on E7....chords are E7 A7 and B7
> 
> another song that fits the 12 bar format is "Mississippi queen"...not really all that bluesy in its delivery but same I IV V format of E5 , A5, B5 and an absolute blast to play...key of E of course.
> 
> Crossroads is another great one - in the style of clapton (although I prefer it a weeee bit slower) key of A - 12 bar - but does the same sort of jump to the IV in the 2nd bar as 'Before you Accuse Me"..chords are A7 D7 E7
> 
> outside of the 12 bar format but dead simple and from a guitar player standpoint - a true joy to play - Marshal tucker Band - "Can't you See"
> - just repeats the same chords over and over and over - no change ups for the chorus or anything - D C G....honestly - we could spend a half hour straight playing this song alone and not get bored.....the key of "D"
> 
> "Cocaine" in the style of Clapton - just repeats EEDE ED (all 5th chords for the most part ) then for the "she don't lie" part - i.e. - the walkdown - E D C B - this one's in the key of E .....
> 
> there - we've already covered the first 1.5 hours of playing time


Great, now I have some songs I can look into and figure out how I want to play them.

Are we all settled on meeting next Tuesday around noon or thereabouts? 

I'll need an address for the location. I'm still game if even only 2 guitarists can show up.


----------



## shoretyus

Is there keys there?


----------



## lbrown1

shoretyus said:


> Is there keys there?


there are keys equipped in the rehearsal space - but we'd have to book it......I can look into it to see if there's available time

anyone know a drummer who'd wanna come out?


----------



## Vintage_Groove

lbrown1 said:


> there are keys equipped in the rehearsal space - but we'd have to book it......I can look into it to see if there's available time
> 
> anyone know a drummer who'd wanna come out?


Sure, my 10 yr old son can play well (just performed Tom Sawyer at his drum recital Friday). But he thinks he's Neil Peart's replacement and the idea of playing with a bunch of old guys doing the blues isn't 'cool' for him....


----------



## Vintage_Groove

shoretyus said:


> Is there keys there?


I thought your name looked familiar. We played briefly at the Elora Jam back in June. You did a great job on the Hammond with my made up bass line, that's still one of my favorite pieces of the time I played there.


----------



## lbrown1

I MIGHT be able to talk my daughter into coming - she plays drums....but it might take some bribery


----------



## lbrown1

here's the studio by the way

http://www.evolutionentertainment.ca/soundbox.htm


----------



## lbrown1

Just got off the phone with them. They're all booked up for most of the week 

There's a rehearsal factory in oshawa. But they do not rent by the hour. Only by the month 

I don't really know of any other options around here


----------



## ccuwan

damn....just when we were gathering some momentum

Put "Sweet Home Chicago, Love in Vain & Rollin & Tumblin" on that list. A little up tempo Robert Johnson always works

Maybe some Stones classics like "No Expectations or Sweet Virginia"

Fact is if we attack this as a proper Jam session then songs aren't really necessary. A little backbone blues rhythm opens the door for some lead guitar creativity and as I said earlier, the vocals are generally interchangeable. Open it up and let it go where it wants.

any other ideas where we can meet..........

Ray


----------



## Vintage_Groove

ccuwan said:


> any other ideas where we can meet..........
> Ray


Has anyone tried Cherry Street? That's downtown, so I don't know who'd want to make the trek out there. Or another Rehearsal Factory?


----------



## metallica86

Hi all
I'm new in Toronto, anybody want to make a Metal Cover band ??


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Hi all........I know Elora area is a little out of the way, but the space can be heated if you can stand the sound of the furnace running..............the jam space is fully equiped for vintage garage band sound sans recording equip....by the way I will be posting a thread probably in March for the 3rd annual RIFF WRATH Jam, one in June and another in Sept..........cheers, Gerry


----------



## Vintage_Groove

Hey Gerry, good to hear you have another Jam-a-palooza scheduled for this year. I aim to be there for June, with a little more bass knowledge this time around...evilGuitar:


----------

